# Power Steering Pump bolts



## gregspan (Mar 19, 2008)

All,

I discoveredd that my power steering pump is missing 2 bolts on the lower bracket. 

I drive '90 stanza w. 2.4 L engine. When the power steering went out, AND the brake indicator light, AND the battery indicator light went on at the same time, I figured something was wrong.

Upon investigation under the hood, I discovered that the inbord-most belt was very loose. When I atttempted to re-seat the belt, it was too easy to "fix the belt, and no amount of tightening fixed the problem. Once I wiggled the belt, there was a lot a play, and the led me to the power steering pump.

The bracket for the steering pump is missing the 2 bottom bolts.

Does anyone know how I can:

A: buy replacemnts
b: determine the bolt dimensions so that I can buy replacemets

Any help wpuld be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

I PM'd you.

pc


----------

